# Official Broadhead Damage Thread



## lungbuster123

Im going to start an Official Broadhead Damage thread.

Please dont turn this into a broadhead bashing thread!

Please add in your post...

1. Broadhead Type
2. Bow
3. Draw weight and draw length
4. How they fly compared to field tips
5. How far the shot was
6. How far the tracking job was

and please add pictures of the entrance and exit wounds if you have them.

Ill start

1. Rage 2 Blade Broadhead
2. 2008.5 Elite Z28
3. 62 pounds and 28.5" draw
4. Just like a fieldtip
5. Roughly 30-35 yards
6. He made it about 30-40 yards with a great blood 

Entrance










Exit


----------



## obsession

heres my broadhead damage. rages 2 blades cost too much.




1- rage 2 blade
2- browning illusion
3- 65lb 29"
4- same as field tips
5- 0 yds
6- no tracking


----------



## tournament fisher

grim reaper and a pse x force supershort with carbon arrows


----------



## GusGus

I knew somebody would do it. Great thread though LB, looking forward to the results.


----------



## lungbuster123

Like I said yall im not looking to start a broadhead bashing thread so lets please stay to the point im hopeing to see this thread grow the right way.


----------



## Kevin Farr

Rage 2 blade

entrance wound -- deer turned at same time I touched release and made a crazy shot angle -- massive gash and damage -- went through and cut into leg bone on opposite side


----------



## Phishman

Sorry, no photos.....
1. Broadhead Type-100 grain Muzzy-4 blade
2. Bow-Hoyt Avenger
3. Draw weight and draw length-60# 28"
4. How they fly compared to field tips-Same (well tuned bow)
5. How far the shot was-25 yds
6. How far the tracking job was-The deer went 20 yds, stood up on her hind legs and fell over backwards.


----------



## KryptikPro

havent gotten a chance to shoot one with my new bow yet (redhead kryptik pro 70# at 28in), but heres what i did with my old bow:
1. 125 grain thunderhead
2. browning (older bow)
3. 70# at 28"
4. shoot about an inch low compared to field tips
5. 20 yard shot
6. deer jumped, took about 2 steps, looked around like he didnt know what happened, then fell over dead. 

I will be changing broadheads with my new bow (wasp boss 100grain broadheads). let you know how they turn out.


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

125grain Slick Trick
60lb @ 27 1/2 
30yd shot
Fly like bullets


----------



## lungbuster123

TTT come on yall I really want this thread to turn out big!


----------



## work2play

two blade Rage
Diamond Razor Edge
48#26.5"
like darts
20yds
5 steps


----------



## work2play

two blade Rage
Diamond Razor Edge
48#26.5"
like darts
15yds
3  steps


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Double from last season.


DOE:

1. Rage2
2. Bowtech General
3. 69 pounds, 28 inches
4. Fly the same
5. 34 yards
6. Fell within sight

BUCK

1. Rage2
2. Bowtech General
3. 69 pounds, 28 inches
4. Fly the same
5. 14 yards
6. Fell within sight


----------



## lungbuster123

Good job Chad! How far apart where the shots? (time wise I mean)


----------



## Duckhawk

2 Blade Rage
Guardian
70lb, 28.5" Draw
Fly like my field tips
45+
60yds piled up


----------



## Duckhawk

2 Blade Rage
Guardian
70lb 28.5" Draw
Same as field point
18yds
60yds


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Lungbuster...not to long at all...less than 20 minutes and they dropped about 10 yards from each other.


----------



## lungbuster123

TTT yall keep them coming.

Slick Tricks, Rage, NAP, Grim Reapers, G5, Aftershock, Magnus, Muzzy, Trophy Taker, Smoke, Steel Force, Trophy Ridge they are all welcome here so post up your pictures!


----------



## satchmo

*Not proud of this but*

This is from one blade of a Ramcat and this deer went about 500 yards. It just zipped down the side on the right. Not very hard to track.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Satchmo...you are my hero man...that is called unzipping a critter!!!


----------



## Squirrel hunter22

satchmo said:


> This is from one blade of a Ramcat and this deer went about 500 yards. It just zipped down the side on the right. Not very hard to track.



Yikes 1 blade did that!!!


----------



## switchback xt

*muzzy*

I have not shot anything with these heads yet but will. I am impressed with the penetration I am getting on a target that hard foam the size of a 55 gallon drum. Out to 40 yards 

mathews switchback xt
28" and 70lb
fly like fieldtips out to 40 yards
100 grain muzzy mx-3

I am not bashing but I shot my expandable at target only got about 10 inches of penetration. but the muzzy shot thru target about 8 inches on the other side.


----------



## MathewsHunter1

*2009 Doe*

1. Montec G5
2. Mathews SQ2
3. 60 lb 29 in Draw
4. NO adjustment to pins between field tips and blades!
5. 25 yd Shot
6. 100 Yds//Watched her fall in open field


----------



## Treetop

Bowtech Guardian
65lbs
Gold Tip UL 22pro series arrow
2" Grim Reaper 3 blade
Fly the same as field tips
Holes like this, no tracking needed!!!


----------



## swamp

Rage 3 Blade, 60lbs, Bowtech Sniper 31" draw


----------



## dirtroad

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=184930&d=1221426591
PSE Mossy oak X
3 Blade Rocket Hammerheads...thru the neck.
70lbs
20 yard shot
40 yard tracking lots of blood.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08

obsession said:


> heres my broadhead damage. rages 2 blades cost too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1- rage 2 blade
> 2- browning illusion
> 3- 65lb 29"
> 4- same as field tips
> 5- 0 yds
> 6- no tracking





You know what they say...........theres one in every crowd!!


----------



## satchmo

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Satchmo...you are my hero man...that is called unzipping a critter!!!



I am not very proud of that shot at all,but it did the trick. She was quartering away, perfectly and I was off by about three inches. Not very hard to find.


----------



## tournament fisher

like i posted earlier- rage or grim reaper. you want be unhappy but yes they are expensive. i aam buying some cheap heads to shoot hogs with this year.


----------



## lungbuster123

Now that deer season is here lets get this back TTT I almost forgot about it.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Lets get some of these pictures on the holes that rage made thread, they are perfect!!!!!!!


----------



## turkeyed

*Atoms Broad head*

1. Broadhead Type Atoms
2. Bow Mathews ZMax
3. Draw weight and draw length 68lbs
4. How they fly compared to field tips the same
5. How far the shot was 35yards
6. How far the tracking job was 30 yards


----------



## lungbuster123

TTT lets keep this one going yall post your broadhead damage!


----------



## Richard

*Wasp*

1. Broadhead Type:                                          75 gn WASP
2. Bow: Hoyt:                                                     Trykon Sport
3. Draw weight and draw length                    23.5
4. How they fly compared to field tips            Same
5. How far the shot was                                   21 yards
6. How far the tracking job was                     12yards

Double lung pass thru..
His first bowkill


----------



## Realtree Ga

1. Broadhead Type: 100gr. Grim Reaper 2" Whitetail Special
2. Bow: Hoyt: Barnett Predator
3. Draw weight and draw length 175lbs.
4. How they fly compared to field tips: Same
5. How far the shot was 15 yards
6. How far the tracking job was 40yards

Only have pic of exit wound.


----------



## Dawgs30814

1. Broadhead Type NAP Bloodunner 2
2. Bow Hoyt Maxxis
3. Draw weight and draw length 62 29
4. How they fly compared to field tips Like field tip
5. How far the shot was 27 yds
6. How far the tracking job was 40 yds


----------



## MCNASTY

1. Broadhead Type: Grim Reaper 100 grain 2" Cut
2. Bow: BowTech Tomkat
3. Draw weight and draw length: 70  --  27.5
4. How they fly compared to field tips:  Dead on
5. How far the shot was: 17 yards
6. How far the tracking job was: 50 yards


----------



## Mossyoak83

broadhead - rage 2 blade
62/29
mathews legacy
just like a broadhead
ran 20yds
100lb spike


----------



## Payton Everett

1. Grizz Tricks 100 gr.
2. PSE Brute
3. 53/28
4. Same
5. 30 yards quartering away
6. 85 yards
Entry




Exit


----------



## gottabowhunt

Magnus Stingers 4 blade!!!!  and at 58yds!!!!


----------



## rutandstrut

1. Broadhead Type: Atom Titanium 100 Grain
2. Bow: Matthews DXT
3. Draw Weight and Draw Length: 70 Pounds 30 Inch Draw
4. How they fly compared to field tips: Same
5. How far the shot was: 30 Yards
6. How far the tracking job was: I watched her expire from my Stand! When I hit her it broke her back...she went down immediately...raised up on her front legs...flopped over onto her right side and ended up 10-12 feet closer to my Stand!  

Entry Wound







Entry Wound after being skinned out






Opposite Shoulder with Broken Gold Tip Arrow and embedded Atom Titanium Broadhead into it.






Embedded Broadhead after timming meat away from Shoulder Bone showing hole and shattered Leg Bone.






Hole in Shoulder and Leg Bone after Broadhead was removed.






Outside of Opposite Shoulder. Look at the Trauma caused by these Broadheads. 





​


----------



## viper25963

*2nd doe*

Bear Element
G5 Tekan T3's
63lbs 28" draw
Just like a field tip
18 yds
60 yds to the end


----------



## Realtree Ga

1. Broadhead Type: 100gr. Grim Reaper 2" Whitetail Special
2. Bow: Hoyt: Barnett Predator
3. Draw weight and draw length 175lbs.
4. How they fly compared to field tips: Same
5. How far the shot was 25 yards
6. How far the tracking job was 40yards

Exit Wound


----------



## nwgahunter

1. Broadhead Type: 100gr. Ramcat
2. Bow: PSE XF GX
3. Draw weight and draw length 72lbs. 30"
4. How they fly compared to field tips: Same
5. How far the shot was 5 yards
6. How far the tracking job was 50yards


Sorry, no pic. It was hot and I wanted to get quartering and on ice.


----------



## mallardk

*Muzzy*

1. Broadhead Type: Muzzy MX 3 100grain
2. Bow: Diamond Black ICE FLX 
3. Draw Weight and Draw Length: 70 Pounds 27Inch Draw
4. How they fly compared to field tips: Same
5. How far the shot was: 25 Yards
6. How far the tracking job was: Shot her further back due to arrow went though actual blind instead of all mesh, let her lay an hour, and she was only 50 yards, caught enough lung that she didn't go far.  pic is of exit wound , entry was actually 2 to3 inches closer to shoulder.


----------



## lungbuster123

TTT lets keep this going...


Congrats everyone on the kills.


----------



## lungbuster123

TTT post your pics


----------



## MR.WILLIE

1. muzzy 4 blade 100 gr.
2. Parker Wildfire XP
3. 65#   30 in.
4. Same
5. 40 yds
6. 30 yds


----------



## lungbuster123

TTT let's get this thread started back up! This place is slowing down to much!


----------



## Catdaddy SC

1. Slick Trick 100 gr Standards and Magnums
2. Mathews SQ2
3. 60 lb 29 in Draw
4. 40 hogs(32 in 2010 and 8 in 2011), 2 does,and 2 bucks
6. 1 buck made it over 100 yds. The rest barely made it 50 steps
7. No shot over 25 yds.


----------



## Pointpuller

Good post Catdaddy, thats the kind of numbers we can draw results from.
Here is mine.
1. Phantom 125 grain.
2. Hoyt
3. 72 lbs.  29 1/2" draw.
4. Phantom 125's fly fine from a well tuned bow with 4" helical feathers.
5. 36 Whitetails, 2 mule deer, 2 elk, 6 hogs, 1 Antelope from this set up.
6. Im not much on graphic pics but I love pics of bow kills.
7.  Most shots under 25 yds.  Recoveries under 150 yds.  Most under 75 yds.
I hunt public land so the racks aint huge but the rewards are awesome.


----------



## chaljo

Matthews Switchback
70lb. draw
25 yards
ran 20yards
Muzzy Phantom 125grain.
Inside 35 yards shoots same as fieldpoints.
I personally have had better luck giving up speed for penetration. 
You can not buy the drug that is releasing an arrow!!


----------



## lungbuster123

TTT come on yall!


----------



## j870sm

No pics, am at work but here is some data for you
1. Broadhead Type ST 100gr. magnums
2. Bow Black Ice
3. Draw weight and draw length 65#/29"
4. How they fly compared to field tips same out to 40yds
5. How far the shot was from 10 steps to 45 yards.
6. How far the tracking job was most under 50 yds.  One deer made it nearly 75yds and fell at the edge of a thicket.

1. Broadhead Type Muzzy MX4
2. Bow Black Ice
3. Draw weight and draw length 65/29
4. How they fly compared to field tips same
5. How far the shot was multiple distances
6. How far the tracking job was not that far, most within sight.

1. Broadhead Type ST 100gr. magnum
2. Bow SR71
3. Draw weight and draw length 65#/29"
4. How they fly compared to field tips same as FP's out to 50 yds
5. How far the shot was  26yds and 31 yds
6. How far the tracking job was  ~25 yds saw both hogs fall over.  Shot within 20 minutes of each other.

I have also used GR's 3 blade mechanical out of the black ice with same bow specs.  Have taken 20+ hogs with using these BH's from 10 to 30 yards.  Tracking jobs have been no further than 50 yards.

Have not shot mechanicals out of the SR yet but will all weekend.  All of my muzzy's and ST's are dull.  Have not had time to do any sharpening.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

1. Broadhead Type: 100 gr 4 Blade Magnus Buzzcut
2. Bow: Mathews Dxt
3. Draw weight and draw length: 70#/29"
4. How they fly compared to field tips: same out to 60yds
5. How far the shot was from: 18 yds.
6. How far the tracking job: Dropped in its tracks and flipped over twice

Pictures are after it was washed off hanging from skinning rack.




Entrance wound





Exit wound


----------



## lungbuster123

TTT for this season!


----------



## 2wheelfoster

1. Slick Trick 100 gr
2. Alpine Silverado Match Grade
3. 62 lbs @ 29.5"
4. No Adjustment from field tips
5. Both shots = 22 yrds
6. Tracking job - Left buck was ~40 yrds. Right buck ~ 60 yrds.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN

satchmo said:


> This is from one blade of a Ramcat and this deer went about 500 yards. It just zipped down the side on the right. Not very hard to track.


Just purchased these for this year. Have not UTILIZED one yet, but looking forward to good results. Congratulations.


----------



## ranger07

1. Broadhead Type: Rage 3 blade
2. Bow: Pse Brute

3. Draw weight and draw length: 68lbs 28"
4. How they fly compared to field tips: Same

5. How far the shot was: 15 yards
6. How far the tracking job was: 75 yards


----------



## bassmaster69247

1. Rage 3 Blade Broadhead
2. 2007 bow tech tomkat
3. 67 pounds and 28" draw
4. Just like a fieldtip
5. Roughly 15 yards
6. He made it about 15 yards with a great blood 

This is my first ever bow kill and this was the only shot that he would give me.


----------



## jrnymn9

1. RamCat - 100gr
2. Hoyt Super-Tec
3. 70lbs, 29in
4. Identical flight
5. 20 yds, high angle, quartering to
6. 50yds


----------



## deast1988

Bump


----------



## spurrs and racks

*my son shoots rage............*

and he rarely has one walk off. If he does it was a bad shot.

I'm too cheep, I shoot mx3 muzzy 100 grain, shoots like a field point kills like a 3006 bullet.

s&r


----------



## SCDieselDawg

Grim Reaper 2" whitetail special 
Ross DRT Crave 33.5
70lb 30inch 
Same as FPs
25 yd shot
35 yd track
Small entrance but big exit


----------

